# 17TH FEB TESTERS



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd start a new thread to spur us along. This is my 4th 2ww and this time I'm feeling numb which maybe is a good thing usually start off full of hope and then crumble but this time "what will be will be".x


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi there..... love to join the thread and go crazy together!

Just had 3 embies popped in     OTD 17th Feb

This is our 3rd icsi cycle so fingers crossed!  

On cyclogest pessaries.JOY   and low dose asprin. Also having hormone injection 3 times a week to improve lining. Just when you think the injections have ended.....

Hope this is a lucky thread and we get lots of  

lots of


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey blubell  - weve met on the chester thread too so thought id say hello!!!(ive posted on another thread on here but my test dates are a bit vague so thought why not!!!!!) im due to test  12th feb(going by when AF due), or 19th feb (cd 35 that karen advised to test due to pregnyl trigger injection), i did however do a test yesterday 5DPO. which was negative.... so im guessing testing on 12th or 13th should give an accurate result as will be 14 dpo, and obv no hormone left in system from trigger. this is a clomid cycle, and only the third month ive ovulated in 8 years. Saw my follie on us scan, just nice knowing that this month something COULD happen!!!!! so im now 6dpo.... felt sick for the last 2weeks, but putting that down to tablets and vommitted yesterday, boobd slightly tingley but thats bout it. i just got a feeling that this isnt going to be my month... but wont be giving up til AF arrives!!! 

I hope your embies stay put, and will be keeping everything crossed for you,    

Hello wanabmum- wishing you lots of luck for this cycle to, how are you feeling?

Amy xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello lady's glad you can share this torture rollercoaster journey feeling fine at moment infact i keep having to remind myself were here again   hoping that maybe not thinking about it 24/7 will have a good affect and not drive myself crazy - I am a self confessed early tester        
Good luck


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Amy... Good to hear from you again.........

Your cycles seem to be getting regular now so good sign and def sore (.Y.) ggod sign.

Stay positive and sending you lots of  

Wannabe - My first two cycles i tested like a mad woman but this time I have not got a test in the house as its too tempting.  AF on both occasions has arrived before OTD so I thought I would live dangerously this time 

Glad the weekend is coming up as it somehow makes the time go faster and more interestingly!

Lots of


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Morning lady's how are you feeling? Woke up yesterday morning feeling really sore and  my kidneys were aching  so spent the day on the sofa with my duvet watching true movies - not a bad life really   as usual not felling anything although i was starting to worry i had probably poached my embies as i was roasting but have given myself a shake as i had promised this time i wasn't going to dream up problems for myself   
Bluebell how's the triplets?   
Amy how are you holding up?


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

wanabmum- im doing ok, just over a week to go untilAF due, although been advised to test CD35, so thats still two weeks away..... i have however had a -hpt at 6dpo, so im taking that as there is no trigger left in my system so will be testing at 14DPO!!!! had sore (.)(.) yesterday, and still here today...not sure if anything or just a sign AF on way...... only time will tell! Just wish this next week would go quickly! how are you doing? Gone mad yet? xx

Amy xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Amy - I am feeling good    (.Y.)    vibes!!!!!!!!!!  

It's 12.08 and I am still in pj's....... awaiting a bacon sarnie from DH.  Still got some twinges/cramps but I think thats the cyclogest.

Stomach like a rock...... 

Lots of  to all.


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wanabe -  Drink plenty...... NOT vino though .......

How many beans have you got on board?  I couldn't see from the thread.

Hide those tests


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

No madness yet ! Told myself this time I'm not going to get too into this , if it doesn't work this time we'll keep trying I've survived the last 3 BFN i can live through it and keep going. Strangely my DH phoned from his work this morning asking what my due date would be so said 3rd October for twins or 23rd for a singleton so he has put in holidays so he can be off all of October with his paternity leave     maybe counting his chickens but says this time it's our turn   I'm back to work on Monday so that will make the time go faster.x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't worry bluebell I'm not dressed either still contamplating wither to go out this afternoon DH Say's I've to say in and do nothing so have secretly done a washing and hung it up in the spare rooms where he wont notice   ,now on to watching some film about angels - not very good but I've watched to much of it to change the channel. On the testing front i have 2 clear blue and 5 cheap paper tests from last time but have no urge at the moment to test early.x


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, I would like to join the thread, I too also have a OTD of 17th - although am testing on 16th definitely as going away on 17th to throw my sister's baby shower and my Mum will be here, so not ideal!! Bluebell and Amy - nice to see you on here again, Cheshire girls everywhere at the mo! 

I'm off work this time and wasn't for previous tx (cancelled cycle) and FET, so finding it more difficult as not keeping busy. I fact, going to the loo is just about the only thing DH has let me do on my own in the last week!!! Counting down the days and hours.... 

H xx

Ooooh, we should keep a list on this first page, like they do on the other 2ww boards, so we can all keep up-to-date as I'm sure we'll get more people joining in the next few days - what does everyone think?

_  _

_SR3 Testing 10/02/11    BFN   
Amy N Testing 12/02/11    BFN   
HRM Testing 16/02/11    BFN _   
_Suzdee72 Testing 16/02/11    BFN   
Bluebell Testing 17/02/11    BFN   
Wanabmum Testing 17/02/11    BFN   
JodeciMaz Testing 17/02/11    BFN __   _
_Frily Testing 17/02/11    __BFN __   _
_Wicks Testing 18/02/11    BFN _    
_Angie 9801 Testing 18/02/11    _    
_Dreambaby2011 Testing 18/02/11    BFN __   _
_Suzie7 Testing 21/02/11 _    _BF?_


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

HRM- hellloooo, us cheshire girls do seem to be everywhere!!! lets hope its a good omen, and we bring each other luck   . I LIKE YOU IDEA OF A LIST!!!!!!!!!

Wanabmum-how are you hun ? did you have a good weekend? how are the symptoms?

Bluebell-I hope you will keep me in check(  ), i am a self confesed early tester, althoug im doing really well this month!! Well kind of!! 

Im actually testing now on 13th feb, I did do a hpt 5dpo(but there was a reason !!), as i had triger injection i wanted to see when it was out of my system. It was negative which is good!! so as hormones are not there i should get an accurate result on first day of missed AF, which if i get that far will be next sunday, so not quite the 17th but i hope im still welcome!! Still got sore (.Y.), and it hurt to roll over in bed last night, but thats about it really.........I cant help but feel that this isnt going to be my month (sorry to be neagtive!!), but can only wait and see, think im just trying to prepare myself for another BFN, and dont actually believe that it could happen for me.

Good luck ladies!!!!      
Amy xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi HRM 

Good to see you.... A list sounds great, will you put it on? You young things are more technical than us older chicks 

Amy - You will be our first tester and  ......... 

Wannabe - Know what you mean about the random programmes on telly that we end up watching that turn out to be surprisingly good  

Didn't sleep too good last night due to the wind. No not me!!!!!! Outside...... 

Having really weird vivid dreams at mo, hope that is a good sign.

Well.......   my placard is officially up. Put yours up as well girls 


Speak soonxxxxxxx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

I was wondering if I may join you on this thread, I have an OTD test date of 17th February 2011, which is going to be a very good day for us all. Going to research on lots of positive things about this date & post to makes us  . 

I had single FET on 03rd Feb & this is the part I hate the dreaded 2ww. 

Thanks 

Jodie


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi girls!  

can i join you?  im due to test on 18th feb. (its close to 17th!!)

not working until wednesday this week as still trying to recover from my EC and ET.  didnt feel a thing with EC (same as last time) but still hugely bloated and uncomfy.  this time last attempt i was in hospital with OHSS so im crossing my fingers.  my ET was also horrendous!!!!!  pretty unheard of i know, but took 3 attempts, a severe case of the pain shakes and an almost faint!  

but.....thats all done with now and ive got 2 embies onboard the mothership!!  
trying to be as positive as possible - not got this far before!

anything i should be doing other than eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice?

sending   and   to you all!!!

wicks xxx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Wanabmum  - This is just my second 2ww & oddly enough I am handling it better than last time, I guess practise makes perfect. I have had to ask DP to hide test as I too cracked under teh pressure last time which did my head in even more. Back to work Monday is definitely a good idea, I went back the day after to help keep my mind busy, hasn't really worked as spent far too much time on here.

Bluebelle  - WOW 3 onboard, triplets here we come. That would be really exciting, but also a little scarey. I have concluded that it was so windy last night as all the fairies were out, swirling around sprinkling baby dust over us all , little tinker.

AmyN - looking forward to us all going mad together. So you will be the first tester, but I reckon that a few of us will crumble under the pressure & test early, but we must try to resist. Watch out cause the  are watching..

Is anyone having any twinges or anything other that they are completely over analysing?

Take Care Ladies - Enjoy the day!!!!
 for us all 
Oh and here is board 

Jodie x


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Jodie and Wicks, welcome to the thread!! Nice to have some more people on here to share the journey with! I am slightly better on this 2ww as I am more optimistic than I was in October but having my 2ww off work, so also getting a little cabin fever and over-analysing everything!!! I have had lower twinges and bloating since EC (6 days ago) so nothing new to get excited about, yet..... Hoping this is the month for all of us though.   


Anyone else had any symptoms? 


Have updated list on page 1 - let me know if anything needs changing! Oh, and here's my banner   


H xx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I also join this thread.  My OTD is this Thurs and feeling extremely negative.  This is my second time round with ICSI and I've had some brown spotting since Saturday.  My AF would normally be due  this week and I usually get some spotting a couple of days before and after AF due to Endo so I'm thinking the worst.

I have deliberately not bought any tests as I really wanted to last until OTD date this time round but I'm getting really anxious now and just want to know one way or the other.  I think this will be our last attempt.. I don't think we've got the strength to go through this again plus I turn 40 in May which is creeping up on me very quickly.


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

SR3, don't give up - it's not over until it's over. Wait until OTD (says queen of testing early!!!). Bleeding may be sign of implantation, or even left over from EC/ET, there's just no telling. All you can do now is stay positive until the 10th and put all your energy into visualising your emby snuggling in. 


I know it's hard, we all do, but stick with it - there's time yet. Have added you to the list on page 1 and hopefully you will be our first BFP!!


H xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

crossing my fingers for you SR3!

i read that implantation bleeding is usually lightish pink/brown spotting, so that sounds exactly like what youre having hun!

hang in there lady!!   dont give up!!  sending you tons of PMA. xxx

wicks xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Jode, Wicks and SR3!!!!!!!!!! Lets together!

SR3 - Stay positive! Never give up especially due to age! I am 40 and on 3rd icsi with triplet embies on board   Put up your 
placard and hold on in there. Lots of     .

Must say feel a bit ropey today, hope its implantation!  

Take care


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

HELLO Everybody glad we have some new crazy chicks    you'll be even crazier by the 17th.         First day back at work so the day went fast and i forgot about the twinnies although i talk to them before bed and tell them they better still be doing there magic    . Having a few light cramps today hope it's nothing A/F due next Mon/Tues but it maybe implantation always drive myself mad with my wee chart of day by day embie activity.
Bluebell mines up


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Jodecimaz- Welcome hun,  .... only symptoms im having are sore (.Y.), hurt having the bed covers on last night, DH thought i was mad just having them pulled up to my waist!! haha, things we do eh?? how are you??

Wanabmum- i hope it is implantation for you, sounds like it could be? timing is great!! keeping everything crossed for you xx 

Bluebell- Hope your feeling ok, and taking it easy!! need to be looking after the triplets!!!! 

HRM-The list is looking good!!! Lets hope there is a few of BFP'S on it this time next week, how amazing would that be! 

Wicks-good luck with everything this cycle, sounds like you had a bit of a rough time? all be worth it though wont it xxx  

SR3-LIke the others have said its not over untill AF arrives, im hoping she stays away for you, and the spotting is implantation!!!  

Amy xx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies  

Can I join you please? I am also due to test on the 17th by blood test at Salisbury Hospital. We had two embies transferred last Thursday, this is our second IVF, the first was unsuccessful  

Can I ask a question? I've had a couple of gushes of watery fluid, quite alot of it and am worried, has anyone else experienced this?

Wishing us all our little miracles xxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Dreambaby  Welcome onboard!

Glad you have got 2 embies on board!

As for the gushes...... Are you on cyclogest and do they go through the front door ?......

The only thing I experience is the pessarie residue builds up and eventually 'drops' out with an almighty gush but it is white (tmi).....

Am on 3rd Icsi with triplet embies on board and have this every time.

Don't worry, this is a positive thread and HRM will update the list to add you and your bubs on!

Lots of


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi dreamybaby!    i know this is probably tmi but after EC i had to put cyclogest in back door to avoid infection, but after experiencing the 'front door' option after ET, and the leakage, i now actually alternate.  front at night, back in day      avoids any daytime gushing and, in my mind, will prevent too much build up.
ha.....dyou know...i never EVER thought id be saying things like this!!!!

 hello to all the other PUPO ladies!!

is anyone else feeling constantly hungry!!  i know that fridge pickers wear big knickers, but i cant seem to help myself at the moment!!
now im not quite so bloated i think i need to get out of the house, otherwise im going to be enlarging for all the wrong reasons!  

lots of love and PMA to you all!
wicks xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Bluebell1 ... Hi Wicks  

Ahhh its so nice to get replies from you guys! The things we talk about to perfect strangers hey? heehee

Ok I am on Crinone gel which I insert once a day every morning, front passage. I am not getting any discharge from it, so far so good, just these other 2 random episodes of passing fluid. When I had the transfer they noticed a bit of fluid but didnt seem worried about it, so maybe thats what I am passing, I just pray I havent passed my little em-babies with it   Uggh this is torture. My whole treatment was just crazy, I was on the short protocol and only did 450 gonal f for one week before EC because I was in so much pain. No eggs on my right ovary, and we thought we had potentially 11 of the left but actually only got 3, one follicle was empty and the others were endometriosis cysts. We had a day two transfer. I've seen some posts where ladies still havent had their transfers even after day 5 - 6 - thats seems strange to me I guess every clinic is different.

How are you both feeling? I've had some abdominal and back pain, sore boobies too.

Just dont know what to think...

Oh well, lets keep positive   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi girls, welcome Dreambaby - have added you to the list on page 1!


The gushing after ET is normal as they pass some fluid through the catheter to flush the embryos into the cervix, but this usually comes back out within a few mins after first standing up after ET. Really don't know what the other gushes could be, but rest assured, the embryos will not 'fall out', no matter how much we worry about it! 


I do cyclogest pessaries back door twice a day as I found the lying down for 20 mins after front door a nuisance! 
The number and quality of embryos usually dictates the day of transfer; i.e. if a couple had 15 good embryos, they would risk leaving them to get to blast (day 5) or even hatching blast (day 6) before transfer. However, if there aren't many to choose from  - like with our 4, then they put them back day 3 or 4 as they are better in their natural environment and the clinic wouldn't risk them stopping on day 4 - when transfers can't be done. Hope that explains differences? Nothing to worry about though, I think most clinics run on the same principles really. 


Hi Wicks - yep, I too am a fridge raider a the mo! Don't think it's a symptom for me though of anything other than boredom! Must stop too   


It's a lovely day here, so off to meet 2 colleagues who are on maternity leave - one with a 3-week old and one with a 5-month old. can't wait!!! Lots of baby snuggles to get the old hormones racing. Trying to visualise my embies embeddeding today, but never been very good at this type of thing!! Will keep trying though hey!? 


Positive thoughts and luck to everyone!
H xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Afternoon All You Crazy Chicks 

HRM - If I was not at work I think I would have officially been sectioned by now & would be climbing the walls. I went back to work day after my transfer, had to keep my mind busy & I have never been good at doing nowt & day time TV winds me up; Jeremy Kyle, ARGHHH!!! 
I too have had twinges , no bloating, missed out on that part this time as had a FET, so no EC, phew!!!!!
SR3 - Stay positive it aint over till it's over & the other ladies are right spotting is normal. 40 is so not old, just look at the sucess stories of ladies well into there 40's,   for you. 
Wanabmum - I think we are all going to turn completely bonkers by the end of this wait and have I mentioned it is only 9 more sleeps till Santa Comes, ooopppppps I meant till OTD. See it's affected me already. 
Dreambaby2011 - Salisbury, a fellow Wiltshire lass, I live in Wilts, but I attend the Bath Clinic. I think that watery stuff as suggested is something to do with pessaries. On my fresh cycle I had to do gel & pessaries every day & I recall having similar to what you have described. 
BlueBell1 - I am so doing what you are doing too, but in reverse. I was going to ask if anyone else was, I (TMI) use back door in the eve & front in am & wear a liner, don't want to runi my knickers. 
Wicks - I am hungry too - I like the 'fridge Pickers wear big knickers' I think I will put that on my fridge door. I always get hungry before AF due, so I really hope that is not why. 
Best Wishes Everyone,
Enjoy the sunshine
 & have a sprinkling from me  
Jodie x xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 
Just thought of something I meant to ask......
I had one embie transferred, which was a good quality embie, I think it was a day 5, but the embryologist told me it was a hatching blastocyst? I have not heard anything like this, can anyone shed anylight?
Thanks 
Jodie


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Jodie,


That's amazing!!! A hatching blastocyst is the latest stage you can have it put back and increases your chances of success by loads!!! It must have been a really strong embie, well done you    It will (fingers crossed) have started to implant the same or following day, whereas a day 2 or 3 embies has still got lots of dividing to do before it gets to balst and then hatches. You must be thrilled - that would be my dream transfer! 


H xx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your reassuring words.  I'm still holding on and haven't given in to a test yet !!!!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

HRM - thanks for the info, I am sure I probably was told that on the day, but I am really terrible for retaining information.  That totally makes sense as you have explained it, who needs embriologists, consultants & nurses when you guys are so well imformed. Now I am thrilled, it will be my dream transfer providing the little bean & it's hatching friend have nicely burried into my linning and doing everything they should be doing. 
Jodie


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello everybody , by we're getting a big thread these days     , So i was standing at work this morning THINKING!!!!! Yes i was    so i think somebody should invent a mini womb camera that gives you a daily picture of what your embies are doing , along with the remote to fastforward to otd day and rewind and pause buttons for when you here stuff you don't like    I would invest    
Have slight cramp today less than yesterday so who knows whats going on in there- long may my positive attitude continue   
Jodecimaz-9 sleeps till Santa or for me 5 sleeps to    or will i?
Hope everybody is doing well pity we couldn't just freeze this feeling when we're all so up beat      
Sill have mine up


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

still have mine up too!  

evenin' all!

hope youve all had a good day!!  

well done for hanging in there SR3!  

dreambaby - i still have some discomfort from EC (which at ET was told was mild ohss) so a bit bloated, but otherwise feel a lot brighter today.  my boobs also feel a bit heavy like yours.  think thats the cyclogest though and hopefully not AF.

isnt it funny how different clinics give different OTD guidelines.  mine has told me to test 14 days after EC.  is anyone different?  and on the test date, if its a BFP (which of course it will be for us all!!!!) does that then make us 4 weeks gone??  just trying to get it al straight in my head.  never got this far before!!!!!!!!  

anyway...how are you all feeling??  ive got my   fingers crossed for us all!!  
ive had quite a positive day today!!  (my last day off!) i went to the cinema to see black swan, dyed my hair, went on a gorgeous dog walk (although rather slowly due to the pregnant looking bloat!) then cooked a yummy chicken casserole!  

going to chill on the sofa tonight i think then an early night is in order!
love to all!
wicks xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi folks...... 

Hope everyone is ok......

Had my last hcg injection today and my cyclogest ...lovely

Have very bad lower backache which is normally a sign for me that AF is on route     

I have read a few threads where they have had bad backache but have ended up with a  so trying to stay positive.         

Lots of


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Wicks,

I have always been given around the ET date plus 2 weeks as my OTD, last time exactly 2 weeks (from freezing) and this time 1 day less than 2 weeks after ET. 2 weeks from EC sounds quite short - lucky you!!

Sounds like you've had a nice last day, good luck for your first day back tomorrow! I've asked my head if she would prefer me to go back into work Thurs and Fri as the parents of kids in my class are gunning for me due to a week and a half's absence... grrrrr, if only I could shout about it all to them! Maybe then they'd be a bit more sympathetic and understanding!    

Enjoy your early night. Positive thoughts and babydust from this end too!  


Bluebell, don't be disheartened, early pg symptoms are pretty much the same as af symptoms for most people (I believe) so stay positive and don't give up! See it as a good thing. I can't feel anything, which is a bit disheartening too - we're never happy are we?! 
Night to all,

H xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope this helps, on my last 2ww i had a/f cramps 2 days after transfer so i phoned my hospital in a panic saying a/f is getting ready to come and the kids hadn't had time to do anything yet i was told as embies implant - which could just be TODAY-they release a hormone that stops the period, your body doesn't no whats happening yet it's just going through its normal routine - it's got to wait for the hormone signal   so the games still on for all of us


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I join you ladies. Your thread has made me smile as I read through it   . I'm due to test on 16th or 17th. I think its should be 16th but I'll still be taking cyclogest then - does that mean I should test on 17th when I've finished the 14 days cyclogest?

I love the "sharing" that is going on. Cyclogest is awful... I only stick it in the one hole (front) and get the gushing every now and then. Pantyliners are a godsend although I sometimes think pads might be even better! 

I had v sore (.Y.) yesterday, less so today. Is that a bad sign? 

Oh and heres one from me   for all of us

Sx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Suzdee72 - glad we are all entertaining!!    I'll add you to our list on page 1. 
If your cyclogest is due to finish on 17th, you are prob due to test on 16th. How exciting! I don't think I'm going to get much past Monday - no bloody will power!


H xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

HRM- yes you do coz i'm thinking sunday


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Welcome SuzDee72, I am pretty sure my clinic advise continuing with cyclogest after BFP until 12 weeks, I would check with yours as they do vary a little. The annoying thing about bad back, sore (.Y.), cramps are also prenancy signs too, so teh best thing to do is just tell your self it's pregnancy signs.

Wannabmum  - I love the idea of a womb cam, that would reaaly help, but I think maybe a little costly. I have often wondered why after they have transferred why can't they just check a few days after by having a little look, it would make much more sense. You must not test early  are watching you. Try not to think too much about last cycle & compare cause they all vary, this is a completely different embie bit like the children they grow into, they are all different, some are strong & will full, others are tearfull & laid back - I think that's a really good way of looking at it.

Wicks  - My clinic are strict about the 14 day rule, but last time because I had a a 5DT they said I could test tow days early, I obviously crumbled on a bout day 9 and got a BFN, then they made me test again on day 14, painfull!!!! This time I am going to stick it out. 
How was Black Swan? Trailer looks good & I realy like Natalie Portman, I think she is PG now isn't she?

Bluebell1  - Keep that board up, AF signs are similar to PG signs, try to think they are PG and stay .

HRM  - I would just have to let it all out, I surprised you have not, all the hormones tablets make me want to scream sometimes. I guess it is quite close to half term also, what age do you teach? 
Don't crumble and test early, those  are around.

AFM - I am remarkably upbeat at the moment, this site is such a massive support to me & helps me get through, thanks ladies. I am not going to test early. Only 8 more sleeps till test date. I have been having some cramping pains, but they are not AF pains - I have to keep telling myself. 
Have a great day         all the way

Here is my board, still holding it high 

Jodie


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Morning ladies!!


Jodie, I teach mixed Y1/2 3 days a week and have 2 days in the office for the rest of my roles - so they should be used to not seeing my every day anyway! Half term starts on Friday for us, so at least I won't feel guilty next week! 


You are all so good saying you're not going to test - I'm trying desperately hard not to buy some cheaper ones and test early!!! Grrrr, 1 more week and it'll all be done!!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee let it be our time (all of us!) 


DH had a wobble last night, I'm really worried about him. he is the strong one who supports me and cheers me up but last night as we were going to bed I was lightly taking the mick about something (not nastily), saying they could have a 'grumpy young men' programme with him on it, as he was moaning about something quite middle aged!! As I was in full-flow of mick-taking, he asked me to stop because I was making him feel anxious and he got all teary! I quickly stopped and realised he is obviously feeling a little sensitive and have him loads of hugs, but he doesn't really like attention and he's not great at talking about his feelings (are any of them!?) I asked what was wrong and he basically said that he's been feeling really anxious and panicky about the whole thing over the last few days and he can't seem to shake off the feeling.     Was sooo sad to see him like that. I know it's hard for the men too, but he's so good at hiding his emotions that I guess I forgot he might be feeling as bad, if not worse than me     Don't really know how to make him feel better either, other than lots of TLC? I spoke to '6' and '8' (our embies!) and asked them to stick especially strong and their daddy really needs some good news. God, it makes you crazy this wait! 


Anyway, sorry to put all that on you all this morning, but had to tell someone who would understand - thanks ladies  


Hope you are all having good days. Stop symptom-spotting!!!!! It's very dangerous. And well done for not cracking yet anyone!!! Not long till first OTD now - come on the February girls!!!
H xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies!!! 

H- aw it is hard for the men too, like you say i just dont think they talk about it the same as women do, whenever i ask my DH to tell me how he feels, he just always says "i hate seeing what its doing to you", i think he feels he cant talk about things, as he is the srtong one that holds everything together. 6 and 8 will hang on in there, and make a vey happy mummy and daddy,   

Well i have 3 more sleeps to go, but feel like AF is just around the corner  , sore boobs, emotional and heavy crampy feelings....just wish she would arrive now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Amy xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Evening friends!!

I hope youre all ok today!  

HRM - how funny...i also teach year 2 (part time) so know how you feel.  Also do maths tuition from home.  And work in a designer clothes boutique too!!  Its nice to have the variety.  I taught full time for 7 years and got sick of it taking over my entire life.  Love being with the ch though!    Bless your DH - mine has been pretty strong so far, although was quite stressed before EC, and before receiving the call about fertilisation.  Like you say - they dont have an outlet like this to get things off their chest, and do tend to bottle it up.  Its hard to know how to help other than hugs, reassurance and positivity.  Ive got everything crossed for you both! xx

Jodecimaz - My clinic have also said cyclogest up to 12 weeks if BFP.  which of course it WILL be for us all!    Black swan was pretty dark!  quite a good film though.  it also included some lesbian action so my DH said he was quite upset that he didnt come with me!!  hehe. 

ive been pretty good at not symptom spotting today, but went back to work, so that helped!  although everytime i go to the loo, my first glance is into my knix for signs of spotting!  i think im still too bloated for any other tummy gripes or symptoms.  i hope it goes down soon, but in the back of my mind im waiting for it to all flare up again from the PG hormone.  its a catch 22 situ - i want it too, but i dont want to be poorly 

Hi suzdee72 - my boobs atent too bad at the moment, but felt like heavy bricks a few days ago   think its normal and could be the cyclogest.

Bluebell - hang in there hun!  backache is definitely a PG symptom as well! 

SR3 - how are you sweetie?  

afm...well....im not sure whether i should have names for my embies or not!?  DH says no, but im not sure.  when i rub them and talk to them (sad i know) i feel they ought to have one!  but dont want to make things even harder if its not a happy ending.  
but on a brighter note - my embriologist called today to say that theyve frozen a good strong blastocyst for us!   wahhoo!!  out of the 14 that fertilised, i had 2 put back in at day3 transfer.  there were 3 leading embies at that point, the others were weaker.  today she said that all the remaining 12 went to blastocyst stage!!!  but sadly 11 were not good enough quality to freeze.  she said though that the GOOD from that news was that even the poorer embies got to blasto, so the ones they implanted should be doing really well in their new sleeping bag right now!  

otherwise, im still fridge picking but on healthy-ish things like nuts, twiglets (hmmm), raisins.    ive got a long appointment with my sofa this evening so am hoping there's some hugely distracting entertainment for me to watch!!  

Stay positive girls!!!!  thinking of you all!!  and NO early testing!!!!!!!!!!   
hugs
wicks xxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

HRM - your poor DH. I think it can be so hard for them. At least he was able to tell you that was the problem so you could stop mick-taking. Hope you are both supporting each other now. Love that you've called the embies 6 and 8. I presume they'll get a name upgrade when they become your babies     

Ok, now for more tmi.... does anyone else get bunged up and gassy with cyclogest? I feel quite uncomfortable most of the time.   

Sx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

SR3 good luck tomorrow - hope you bring us all luck.


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

suzdee - yes to the windy question.  not bunged up as seem to be going daily and far from solid, but do FEEL bunged/bloated etc
 tomorrow SR3 
xx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your good luck messages.  Sorry to bring the thread down but I have more than just spotting now and my AF pain is full on.  I will test in the morning but I know its going to be a BFN again.  I'm sure I'm gonna have a very sleepless night.  My poor DP has tried everything to help me tonight but he just doesn't know what to say to help.


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Thinking of you SR3 - all the best and fingers and toes crossed. Sleep now, time needs to go as fast as possible. Hugs xx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Popping into town with a pregnant friend this morning. 
Worried some cheapy pg sticks may 'accidently' fall into my basket. 
The kind that you might do 4 times a day..... 
NO WILL POWER. AT ALL!!!!!

H xx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

SR3 - sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok this morning   

HRM - don't do it   . but if you do, good luck!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies

HRM - I think anyone who is a teacher has the patience of a siant, I swear children are becoming far more badly behaved, but at that age i guess they are not so bad. 
I too feel that I will crumble under the pressure, did any fall into the basket today? 
It is hard to think that this whole process effects the men, I think we all become so slef obsessed sometimes thinking it's all about us & forget we could not be where we are now without the support from the DP/Hs. 
Wicks  - Another teacher, you too need a medal of bravery & patience. Sounds like you are a busy lady, but I guess variety is the spice of life. I may just be able to use the lure of lesbian activity to get DP to coma watch Black Swan with me LOL. 
I guess it would not harm to name them, after all you may as well adress them as something if u are talking to them all the time. 
Fab news about the . 
How did you get on with that WED TV viewing, i find wed a bit rubbish, especially when they put the football on. I took myself to bed early with my Lap top & caught up on some TV on line. 
SuzDee72 - You are not alone in the gassy department, I have the smae problem, I don't remembre it happening last time, however this time I I using front & back dorr so that might explain it. 
SRM  -      thoughts for you, bleeding can be completely normal. 
I am visiting a friend on my way home who has a beautiful little girl born just before Xmas, so I will have a nice cup of tea & a cuddle to keep me cheery. I wish these AF cramping pains would naff off they are getting to me now, that & I feel so hungry & want to eat everything in sight, which again is a normal AF sign. I will stay strong & I must not test early, only 6 more sleeps till OTD, YAY!!! At least that way I will know. Has anyone every heard of testing on day 14 getting a BFN & then blood confirming it actually is BFP? I am sure I read that somewhere?
Have a great evening ladies & it is so nearly the weekend.
Jodie  sorry nearly forgot, still got my  board up xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Folks.......

SR3 - Thinking of you. Sending you big 

Hope everyone ok and being visited by the .

AFM -  Backache has subsided thank god. .  Felt rough yesterday, very tired, felt sick and funny stomach twinges. Hope   it was the three amigos burrowing in!.  Still feel sicky today and food tastes of nothing so hoping its all good. 

I had my last HCG injection tues so I am frightened to test too early incase I get a false positive. Some websites say it can take up to 2 weeks for it to leave your system        

HRM - STEP AWAY from the HPT !

Lots of


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well its a BFN for me I'm afraid.  AF has now also come appeared and a really bad one   

No idea what we do next.... I doubt we will try again and I'm sure my consultant will persuade me as I'm a poor responder which really doesn't help when you have have one ovary in the first place.  In the meantime we have just booked a week in the sun for end Feb so at least thats something to look forward to plus its an 'adults' only Hotel so no reminders.

I wish you all the best.... keep your chins up and no early testing !!!!


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

SR3, 


So sorry to hear the bad news     
Keep going, keep trying. 


H xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

SR3 - im so so sorry hun... nothing we can say can make you feel any better im sure, but have a good cry, lots of cuddles with DH and when youre ready you might think about another go.  never say never.  youre meant to be a mummy, but sadly this time cant have been the right one.  sending you huge   xxxxx

bluebell - hope those twinges are the 3 amigos burying in too!   do they feel like mild period cramps?  i know thats a hard questions as we all have different variations of mild.  ive had a few uncomfortable twingey feelings that last about 10 mins then ease again.  does that sound familiar??  had a few negative thoughts today and assumed AF was coming but have snapped out of it now. thank god!

hope the rest of the ladies are ok too! 

afm....one of the children at school today didnt the smelliest fart on the carpet today i thought i was going to reach!  how can such small people produce such baaaad smells!!!!!?  had a good day otherwise and managed to occupy my brain with non-tx mayhem.  im quite pleased ive gone back to work to fill some time, but am hoping im not overdoing it too.  is anyone else back at work??

bye for now girls - will try and check in later.
still waving my  
wicks xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone following your thread and all your journeys - I am also in the 2 ww wait. Had blastocyst transferred on 4 th February and due to test on the 21 st. Hoping that everyone gets dreams come true. I am thinking of testing on the 18 th. Have had sore boobs since the Sunday after transfer on the Friday. Am taking cyclogest 400mg twice a day and progynova 2 mg 3 x a day. Have had a dull ache in my right side for the past 3 days but doesn't seem as bad today. Has anyone else had these symptoms and on this medication? Good luck everyone my prayers are with you x


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Susie7, 
Hi, welcome to the mad and wonderful world of the 2ww!! 
The 21st sounds ridiculously late!! I have never heard of a 17 day wait after a blastocyst transfer! That would make the embryos 22 days old when you test - hardly a 2ww!! Are you sure they haven't said a week too long and actually you should test on the 15th? I would check, it sounds like an awfully long time. Usually after a blast transfer, you would have to wait 14 days max, possibly even 13


Hope you're finding the wait ok (ish)? I've been having dull aches and twinges, although nothing to write home about. I'm only on the cyclogest pessaries. 


Wicks -      That made me laugh so much - I know, it's unbelievable the smells they produce. So funny. I always wonder what they're fed to make that smell!!! Isn't even worse when they do it loudly and with the very little ones, the other kids don't seem to really notice, and all the adults in the room look horrified!    Oh, how I miss them!?! 


Had a fellow ff 2wwer here today, been nice. We ate bad food and watched a trashy dvd. As we said when she left - "1 more day done!" 4 Superdrug (buy one get one free) tests did 'accidently' fall into my basket. Will try not to do one tomorrow.... !!    


Hope everyone has had good days,
H xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

ive just accidentally eaten half a tin of shortbread!  whoops!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

well im due to test sat, but dont think il get that far... AF pains/cramps, sore boobs, moody and very emotional!!! spent most of the day crying in work today when any one asked me if i was ok, and finding these last few days really tough,  got sent home at 330 as i think my blotchy face was scaring the patients!!!!I really want to be pregnant, as we all do, guess this just isnt my month. Need to snap out of this sh*t mood!!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok, 
Going to have a bath and early night tonight!!!


Roll on sat !!!

Amy xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks HRM for your comment - that's what I thought - the 21st does seem ridiculousy long after blastocyst transfer on the 4th. I think I will give them a ring tomorrow and see. When we were in theatre for the replacement - they didn't have my contact sheet with my notes and had to wait with the nurses afterwards for a while so just wondering whether they did the standard one rather than actually looking at what I had done because a previous conversation with one of the nurses about the whole process said that I wouldn't have to wait as long - she mentioned 10 days.

Wicks - just LOL at your post! I have taken time off work this time and taken to baking to keep  my mind off things. Trouble is you want to eat everything as well!So when I saw your post it just made me giggle. Thanks for the laughter.


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Evening, SR3 Your dreams are not over until you say enough is enough - take time out and re-valuate
Amy - "Whats Fur ya wont go go by ya" 
Well the longest part is over and the hardest parts still to come , have usually known by this point it hasn't worked but my body has been all mixed up since my freeze all not getting to cocky, said to DH earlier do you think it's worked this time and he said yes ! I've prayed 3 times this week for it! aawww.
Hope everybody is doing OK
I'm now jumping up and down with mine


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi folks.....

So excited.... going out today for the first time since ET!!!!! 

Ok... so it is only to the docs to sort out this water infection 

My    is still up!

Have weeeeeeed in to my little bottle! It was like a little practice run 
Luckily got no HPT in house otherwise one may have fallen into it 

Hope my fellow    are good.


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Helllllllloooooooo Everyone

Bluebell1 - I am sure all those twinges etc are all Positive signs. If you have had a HCG injection you really must not test early. 

SR3 - I am so sorry to hear your news, it is so hard I know but you must keep going, don't give up. Now you have a fab holiday to look forward to, I have not been abroad for a few years I am so jealous.    From me xx

Wicks - Why do childrens' bottie burps smell so rank? Answers on a postcard please. I would have eaten the whole packet, I love shortbread!!!
I went back to work a week ago, a day after transfer, I had to otherwise there was a chance I might have been karted off in a straight jacket  

Susie7 - Welcome to the madness, 21 days does seem a long wait, I would as HRM says check, maybe they tell you that because they know you are going to test early anyway, not that I am, well I am tempted. 

AmyN - I completely know how you feel, hang on in there hun. How are you feeling today? 

wanabmum - I am trying so hard not to analyse everything & not thinking about if's, but's & maybes, but my DP wakes up every morning & says to me - 'feel pregnant today?' ARGHHHH!!!!!!! What a ridiculous question. 

Is it me or does  anyone else feel that since they started down the IVF/ infertility path that there whole life is in Limbo & on hold?  

AFM - Well just getting peeeeed off with cramping & not knowing. I have not been as bad this time as last, but it is really doing my head in. Not feeling the love much today. Need to pull myself together & get on with it!!!

Have great weekends everyone.........................

     

Jodie xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies,

I am your new moderator here and I wanted to come on and wish you all loads of luck and babydust in this horrible 2WW. So that I can keep a track of all the lovely ladies on their 2WW and ensure everyone supports each other i have opened a FEB and March testers thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0
but i know that you might want to stay here as you are getting on so well so I will keep this one open until the 21st when you will all have tested









Good luck xx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,
very quiet on here - is everyone going insane on the 2ww like me??!!? 

I gave in and tested this morning! I know, I know, too early, but just couldn't resist. BFN, obviously.  Just thought that if it was going to be twinnies, something would show up by now. But no. 

However, good news for the day.......... embryologist rang - our final, no-hoper embryo is now a frozen day 6 blastocyst of top grade quality!!!! Cannot believe it, we hadn't given it a second thought after they said last week that it wasn't doing so well and probably wouldn't make it. We are so please, I cannot tell you. Only hope now that the 2 little ones put back were just as strong!  

How is everyone? Nice weekends planned? Anyone have any symptoms? I don't. Had lots of activity on day 5 again, like last time, and then nothing since. Not a good sign we don't think, but haven't given up or anything, still staying positive. 

H xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I'm not feeling to positive tonight just have a sixth sense that it's a no go this time as well  Hopefull I'm just being OTT   
will be testing SUNDAY, MONDAY ,TUESDAY And Wed and Thursday if i get so far without A/F. 
Even started thinking about defrosting our remaining 11 embryo and hope we get some blasts as i just can't keep going through these endless up's and downs 
sorry about the ME post , hope everybody is doing well


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi girls!!

where has our PMA gone?  it aint over until the OTD sings!!  and stop all this early testing!!  TOO SOON!!!!   

HRM - i have a friend who experienced NO symptoms whatsoever during 2ww, no gripes, no sore boobs, nothing!!!! and she was BFP!  keep your chin up lady!!!  we need laughing hearts to feed our wombs!!    FAB news about your snowbaby!!!  wahhoo!!  

wanabmum - dont trust that sixth sense!  its not a reliable source when your hormones are all over the place! try and hold out until OTD sweetie, and keep up your PMA!!   

hello mac cook - thanks for your good wishes - we need them...especially on the down days.  

SR3 - still thinking of you hun xxx

Jodie - good to see the banners still up chickedy!    Hope that implantation cramping rests up a bit for you  

Bluebell - do you pee in a bottle for your HPT's??  i just pee on the end!  OMG...have i been doing it wrong all these years!?  hope you enjoyed your daytrip to the doctors!!   did you take any sweeties for the journey?    hope theyve managed to sort that water infection for you hun.xx

AmyN - how are you feeling??  sending you huge    keep your chin up!!  tomorrow is a whole new day!  

Susie7 - did you get a more accurate OTD??  let us know what they say! 

Suzdee - Hope youre not feeling so bunged up today. Try laying on your side with your knees as close to your chest as poss.  i find this a good position for...lets say......ridding myself of unwanted air.....!!     (my poor DH!!  haha)

Sending you all a giant group   and LOTS of PMA!!
wicks xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good evening............

Well its "D"day tomorrow, although im now too scared to test!!!!
According to my calculations, AF should have arrived today, or arrive tomorrow. up untill last night i had really bad cramps and was sure AF would be there this morning. But NO, I have had no pains at all today and dont feel like i am going to come on at all!!!! very confused. I actually  think im going to try and wait til sunday to test, dont know if i will be able to, so will see what happens in the morning.

Wicks- thanks for the   and your right we all need to be more positive!!!!  

HRM- you still got plenty of time for that second line to appear, XXX

Jodie- im feeling much better today, think all the crying yesterday helped, how are you doing hun??


wishing lots of babydust to everyone!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi folks.....

Been up since 4am, can't sleep 

Amy - Good luck for this morning, sending you lots of       .
Nice profile pic too 

Can't believe we are on the homeward straight of the 2ww, get the weekend over and nearly there!  Usually AF arrives for me a couple of days before OTD, its not going too! 

I do feel different to last time but could be the viagra and hcg injections 

Bethan - the insommnia is rubbing off!

I am watching The Joy Of Painting at 6am , it's not even The Joy Of Sex!  Can't rememeber what that was 


At  least if its aBFN i will still be able to rustle up a faboulous canvas landscape!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

morning bluebell, hope you have managed to drift back off to sleep, or are you in the middle of painting a masterpiece?? 

I havent tested yet..... think im mad  
Well AF hasnt arrived as yet, but im deffinatley getting the pains and think she wil be here shortly  , I did this last month, tested and then AF started less than 2 hours later!!! so i have saved FMU, and if AF not here by this afternoon i might test, or will wait til tommorrow now, although deep down i know she is on her way........ will confirm later that its over, but im 99.9% sure thats the way its going , sh*t isnt it. 

Good luck to everyone testing over next few days!!!!! xxxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

oh Amy - ive got my fingers crossed AF doesnt arrive!  dont dismiss your BFP yet!!!

ive got period boobs today - i usually get them about 4 days before AF.  its just that feeling of dread isnt it.  
but we have to be positive!!
         
           

wicks xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Well ladies its game over............
I caved in and tested(knew it wouldnt last long)......... BFN   
And AF arrived too, knew the witch was on her way, well more like B*tch!!!!

Thanks for your support during tthis 2ww, and i hope you lovely ladies get your BFPs   xxxxxxxxxx

Amy x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

sending you huge   
so sorry to hear that.  thinking of you. xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh Amy - So sorry sweet. Sending you      .

Today is the beginning of your next chapter so stay positive. Take care. It will be your turn next month 

Lots of love and luck


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Bluebell-Thanks hunny   thats how im trying to think of it...Not that its the END of this cycle but the START of the next one, which WILL be my lucky month!!!

Wicks- Thanks for the , im only allowing myself to be upset for today, then tomorrow is a new day, and a new start!! ive got to be happy and stay positive for the next month, WHICH WILL BE MY MONTH!!!

XX


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, after the good news yesterday it's all over for us. 
I began bleeding last night and it's got heavier today. Can't believe that's it, again. Don't know how many more times I can do this. Didn't have af in 2ww last time, so was a bit of a shock. 
Sorry Amy, sending hugs to you. We can be miserable together today and then celebrate good news for the rest of you from tomorrow!! 

H xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

H-         , you are such a support to other ladies on here, and its just not fair what your going through,  thinking of you and DH xxxxxxxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

HRM - so sorry to hear about AF hun.   
nothing people say can really make a difference right now, but keep that lovely little 6 stage blasto of super duper quality in the back of your mind!!  maybe he/she will be the one for you!  
 to you both.
wicks xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

HRM - Oh no!  So sorry. I know how you feel but you will find the strength to go again and snuggle up your MEGA BLASTO. No-one until they have been thru it knows what it is like so we are all there for you honey.Sending you big  and hope to catch up on here when you are PUPO again. 

Love and  Bluebelle x


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi there,
Can i join you please? I am after  frozen 5day transfer on Monday and i suppose to test on 17/2. now t this time of the 2ww when i start to feel negative and that it didn't work because i don't really feel anything . I saw this tread and read it all.
Amy & HRM so sorry to read it didn't work for you this time. i do hope you will pick yourself up quickly , get strong again and the next time it will happen.
I cannot test too early as i took hcg (half ovitrel) on Thursday so i have to wait min. 5 days for it to be out of the system so its 16 or 17 for me and until than i will get crazy.  when i got pregnant i did feel some AF type cramps but now nothing yet.
Keep my finger crossed for all of us - hope we will have a good week


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Frily - Its the most horrid time the 2ww. As much as you try not to symptom and knicker watch we all do it. 

I have on off AF type pains but trying to think it is the cyclogest .

Not long now, we are on the homeward straight one way or another.

I had 3 embies transferred and this is my 3rd icsi so hopefully 3 is my lucky number    

Lots of


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Amy - so sorry honey. Sending you huge     . I love your positive attitude though of starting afresh tomorrow. You'll get there. You're obviously a strong lady. Good luck for next month      

HRM - so sorry for you too     . Great to hear about your day 6 blasto though. That's the one for you. That's your baby just waiting for you. Stay strong and good luck for next time      . 

Frily - These last few days of the 2ww are hard. I keep counting how long is left...good luck    

Wicks - thanks for the wind release tip   . I'll give that a go. Lemon and ginger tea is quite a good tonic for the gassy tum too. 

Bluebell - hope you sleep better tonight. I hate having insomnia. 

Wanabmum - stay away from those pee sticks      . Good luck if you do test early       

AFM - I go from squeezing (.)(.), to thinking it's never going to happen to trying not to think about it at all, and back again. Going pretty   but better being at home than at work. Had 2 people ask me last week if I was going to have children    

Please let the remaining ladies on this thread get BFPs       

Sxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Amy and Hrm    life sucks! seem to be in life, the bad get good and the good get bad!  
Well i tested this morning - still a little early i know but surprisingly enough i got a BFN feel as if period will be here tomorrow    . FED UP.COM  ^beware^


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wannabe - I have put up       .

Dont give up yet, it may be too early  

Put your feet up and rest.


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Wananbmum,
Really hope that's not the case and it changes over the next few days. Know how you feel though, I did a Clearblue digital at 4:45 this morning and again go the harsh 'Not pregnant'! Thanks! As I said to DH "not even a 'sorry, not pregnant'. But as he pointed out, "not everyone would want a positive darling"!!! Not the morning to remind me that some people don't want their babies......... ggrrrr. 

H xx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

wanabmum - its not over yet. its still early as you said .  I know of some friends that even in the morning they did the blood test it was still showing negative. so hang on there   . I know the feeling , i have been also through many 2WW and after few negative cycles you want to prepare yourself for the worst in advance . i also had no excitement this time when i went for the FET and i am feeling numb. No symptoms so far so its no encouraging . when i got pregnant naturally i had AF type pain and i was thirsty and going to the toilet a lot. when i got pregnant form IVF i started to have very strong AF pain all ready 5 days post 5dt (lost both pregnancies at 8 week). when i got pregnant after 2d FET i didn't feel anything at all until the evening before the blood test was due an d then i had the AF type pain only once. (this pregnancy turned out to be almost cervical !!! and had to be terminated!) 
But even though i know each time is different i still didn't learn to be patient.  well lets just hope it will be good new for us and for anyone who is testing soon


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Wanabemum - sorry about the BFN. You have tested early though, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it changes for you. 

Frily -just read your post about previous pg symptoms and have got myself all hopeful. I've been so dehydrated lately and have had to get up twice in the night for the loo. Really don't want to get my hopes up too high tho. Was so tempted to test this am. DH says wait for  Weds but I'm feeling the lure of the pee sticks. Help!!

Sxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

SuzDee72 -keep my fingers crossed for you  . i hope it can be good sign . but unfortunately the thirst at list can be from the progesterone also. but keep it positive anyway  - it can only be good to the little embryos there.
I don't feel even this this time , maybe cause i am so sick  - i got horrible flu or something and it started allready slowly on transfer date so i am drinking so much tea (no caffeine!!!! ) i cant even get thirsty


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Frily - you're probably right that its just the cyclogest. 
Sorry to hear you are poorly. Hope you feel better soon.   
Sx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

for you all!!!

keep up the PMA girls!!
have also been close to testing but it would be 5 days early so im sure id get a BFN.  dont want to feel glum so have convinced myself to leave it for now.  maybe tomorrow!  haha (i bought a cheap twinpack from tescos for any early uncontrollable urges!)

hope you feel better soon frily xx
lots of love to you all..
wicks xxx

(has anyone else got really heavy tender feeling boobs??)


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

1st time on the 2ww & going slightly crazy, reading all you posts. How do I add myself on to the list I test on the 18th, this maybe a way to help past the time. Keep convincing myself one way then the other.

Good Luck evoryone

xxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi angie! ive been doing the same thing.  I think HRM was in control of the list.  maybe you could send her a message?  stay positive hun!  we're testing on the same day but im paranoid itll be over for me by then.  PMA PMA PMA!!!! its so hard isnt it!!!
wicks xx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey girls,

Angie, you're on the list - best of luck!!! 

Hi everyone, we really are getting the bad part aren't we?! Had to keep myself busy all day after my 'Not Pregnant' this morning!!! Hope everyone out there stays positive and lets get the BFPs going! 

H xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning Ladies 

Feels like I have not messaged for ages, it's only been two days & so much has happened. 
We all seem to be a little Negative & our PMA has gone, but I guess it is to be expected, it's like we have climbed this massive mountain, reached the top & now are on the DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, DOWN ...... We must pull ourselves together & think UP, UP, UP UP to prepare ourselves for those BFP's that will make us feel like we are floating on air. Come on ladies!!!!!! 

HRM - I have read that someone did a HPT exactly 2ww after transfer date & it came back BFN, they later had a blood test and guess what BFP, so DON'T GIVE UP, OTD is still 4 days away. 

Wanabmum - AF pains have been getting me down & thursday seems so long away but we all must not cave in & remain upbeat, it's the only way. Naff off AF pains!!!!

Wicks - I also pee in a bottle & then dip rather than using my free flow, that's what my clinic have always advised & they even give me a bottle to pee in. So glad you posted the PMA post, made me feel much better. 

AMYN - So sorry to hear your news -     fo you, I am so glad you have your PMA & are looking forward to this month, don't dwell on this cycle, onwards & upwards - YOU GO GIRL!!!!

Bluebell1 - I have to say all this PMA has completely rubbed off on me, I was feeling so low, thanks.

Frily - JUST SAY NO - to testing early, that is, oh that & talking to strangers & drugs etc. See I am officially losing the plot. This 2ww is taking it's toll, only 3 more days & counting !!!!

Suzydee - Don't listen to your head, the mind plays tricks on us, just hold on to the days when you are thinking I am Pregnant, I am, I  am, I am. Worked for the Dorothy ' There's no place like home', maybe we should all invest in some ruby slippers & tap our shoes three times.......... See what I mean, MENTAL!!!!! That is what this 2ww has done to me. 

LADIES DO NOT GIVE UP - IT IS OUR TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Is anyone else completely losing the plot big time?

Enjoy the sunshine - Chin up!!!

Jodie xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Jodie- Thanks hun, im already feeling that this cycle is moning on CD3 today, and have phoned my clinic to book in for my tracking scan which is in a weeks time, so onwards and upwards!!!

Im going to carry on reading this thread to follow all the BFP's that you lovely ladies are going to get!
Lots of baby dust to you all!!


Amy x


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning everyone,

Thank you for adding me to the list.

Well I resisted the urge not to test, was feeling so negative for a few days, but yesterday a calm came over me & I just thought I'm going to be a mum, this is the feeling I'm going to hold onto for the next few day.

Stay positive,  big hugs & baby dust all round.

xxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Test-week has finally arrived and Thursday is the BIG day for me. I have had a very tearful weekend just thinking that this hasnt worked, my husband has been so amazing and is keeping positive, I think I am losing the mental battle. I keep thinking that if I was pregnant I would just know!? Feel like a period is on the horizon! Then a little voice whispers "Dont give up hope"....wow this is hard!

Happy Valentines Day xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dream baby I have been exactly the same. It's such a hard journey isn't it. Just glad I have this site as nobody really knows what you are going through unless you've experienced it and it makes me feel a little less alone. Not long to go now. Keep your chin up and keep away from those pee sticks!


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Susie7 - its going to be an interesting few days till OTD. Today I am having really bad cramps so think AF is on its way, just trying to prepare myself, surely its too late in the game for implantation cramping? Oh I just dont know anymore, wish I could go to sleep till its all over! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

You never know. I am cramping too today and have headache so not holding out much hope and trying to prepare myself. I keep going from one extreme to another first i am overwhelmed with yes I am pregnant then a resounding negativity sets in. Wish I could have just slept through the 2 ww. Good luck for Thursday will be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Suzie7 & Dreambaby2011 - Cramps can be good sign at least from my experience. all 3 times i had BFP i had cramps at some point before. when I didn't have it was BFN. i know its not always the same and its defiantly not the same for everyone but i actually will be happy to have a little encouraging cramp now . but no symptoms for me. had a slight headache yesterday but than am sick so its probably this...not so positive now but still hoping


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm.... it sure is confusing with no hard and fast rules that will tell us either way! This morning I had cramps and this afternoon I've had nothing. Last year with my first IVF I had NO symptoms at all and just sailed through the TWW convinced I was pregnant, what a shock it was when I got a BFN! Everything this time is different, sore boobs, cramps, mood swings, crying, weird dreams, loss of crinone gel throughout the day in the second week with a light pink/brown colour to it. So really, I am so clueless but just trying to hang onto HOPE, its all we really have - and thank Heavens we have each other to go crazy with! Oh I am wishing us all the BFP's we so desperately want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Dearmbabay2011 - i don't want to raise you hopes too high because i can still be wrong but all you say tell me BFP - light spotting - sounds like implementation bleeding , weird dreams  - had them too when it was BFP - but it can be also just the progesterone.
when are you testing i really hope i am not wrong and that you will get you BFP  
i hope all of us will


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am feeling really tearful today & I am having a 'It has not worked day' today & I am thinking AF is going to turn up today, I am so glad OTD is just 2 days away. I really want to be positive & was feeling it yesterday but today on a downer. So in order to make me & anyone else who is feeling this way, chant it with me ........
*WE SAY NO TO AF WE SAY NO TO AF WE SAY NO TO AF * 



Take care ladies

Jodie


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Frily, your thoughts are so appreciated, really they are. But, I woke up this morning and there is much more than a light implantation bleed going on, this morning there is actually fresh blood (sorry tmi) so I am guessing its all over, my husband says we should still have the blood test on Thursday, but I think if I have a full bleed today I will call the nurse and she'll probably say not to come in. It seems to have stopped for now but who knows, will probably start in the next few hours. I feel kinda numb to be honest, had a few tears, but we got a BFN last year so this is the second blow. I guess some of us are meant to be mothers, and some are not. Wow this is hard. Wishing you all BFP's....


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dreambaby2011 my heart goes out to you. Keep positive. It will happen. Sending you big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh dreambaby...thinking of you Hun. And sending huge hugs. Xx

A question for you all...Can you have implantation bleeding / spotting even in last few days before OTD I had the palest of pale flesh pink when I wiped this morning after first pee of the day. Haven't seen anything else since, but paranoid it could be first signs of AF. 
Most people wouldn't have even noticed it it was so pale, and almost more of a clear/pink discarge. It's because I'm an obsessive knicker checker!!!!!  What do you think??

Hugs to all...and PMA!!!
Not long now!
Wicks xxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dreambaby - thinking of you loads. Take care 

I too think AF on the way, cried loads yesterday   Its such a massive thing to keep going thru for it not to work. If money was no object and the 2ww didnt exist I would do it as many times as it took but sadly its not that easy.

However, its not over till she shows  

Keep going those that are left in the game


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wicks - I have read that implantation can be anything from 6 - 10 days after et  Try not to panic (easy to say) I know.  Fingers crossed


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

STOP THE NEGATIVITY LADIES!!!!!! Right, you have all done so well to get this far without testing and without AF (most of us). At the end of the day, as awful as it sounds, if there is blood - it will be what it is and there's nothing we can do about it (trust me - now been bleeding for over 3 days!!!) So there really is no point in wondering. Most clinics will still make you take your pessaries until OTD and then test, whether bloods or HPT - that's what mine said yesterday, and I told the nurse this IS my af and I am NOT  pregnant. Unfortunately, what will be, will be. 

Dreambaby - YOU MUST NOT GIVE UP. That is an order. I know it's sometimes easier to think 'it's obviously not meant to be for us', and we too are on our second BFN, having been initially told they thought we would get all the kids we ever wanted with 1 go!!!! They thought first go I would gets loads of eggs (nope, 10 eggs and severe OHSS!!), all of which would be top quality (nope, only 8 injected) with great fertilisation (nope, 5 out of 8 and then they would all get to blast (nope again, 2 got to day 3, not great quality, and the rest had it). But I WILL NOT give up - I was meant to me a Mum and DH must be a Dad, and you MUST think the same!!!! Anyway, telling-off over.  

Not sure which thread this saying was on but I have stolen it from one of you FF girls and now I have it on my phone as my screensaver and literally chanted in my head all day yesterday!

                                                "It'll be ok in the end. And if it's not ok, it's not the end."

We will all test tomorrow or Thursday, whatever happens today.And some of us will get a BFP. Come on girls!!! 

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I just back up what HRM says. A friend of mine who is pregnant had some bleeding throughout the first 3 months. Baby due in a couple of months. Sending you all hugs and positivity   
Not that I can talk. Night before last I was in tears during the night convinced it hadn't worked. I still don't feel v positive but it has stopped me testing early. I still have hope until tomorrow morning. 
I am so glad that throughout these 2 weeks that you guys have been around. Whatever happens I have enjoyed being on this thread with you all. I shall keep hoping for BFPs for you all.
By the way, the reason I was convinced at 4am that it hadn't worked was because (.Y.) felt smaller


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

dreambaby2011 - i am sorry to hear about the bleeding.  my heart goes out to you as i can imagine how you both must feel. i do think you need to make the blood test in any case  to verify there is no low beta hcg or something. but don't give up. you meant to be a mother as well, and you deserve it and you will be a great mother. it will happen.  
wicks - implantation is a long process and it starts when the embryo hatch and it continues for several days, so the implantation bleeding if it happen can be also late and not exactly on the first day the implantation starts. If you are using applicator for the progesterone it sometimes can cause slight bleeding from the cervix. SO say No to AF !!! 

Its always more difficult at the end of the 2ww . we dint want to get to disappointed so we allready get ready for the BFN and than it will be nice surprise if its different.  but we can still hope. come on 2 more days to go.


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heehee HRM you are funny giving us all a kick up the bum to leep positive! I admire that and thank-you! Your words have stuck with me and given me a wake up call - here I am - all "woe is me" and I havent even tested yet! OK, so POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE TILL THE END!!! Miracles do happen!!! Thanks for all the support ladies, you are all so amazing and inspirational! I hope we are all going to be celebrating together


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry dreambaby, just read back over the post glad you can take heart from hrm, that is one kik up the bum for us all.

Not long to go now, have avoided testing, hoping for some positive stories as the week goes on. 

lots of pma, baby dust & no to  


xoxoxo


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

EVENING LADIES IN LIMBO   Well I'm bowing out the race   . A/f arrived yesterday morning - no great surprise, had to laugh -  it's the first time since August it's been on time   . Can truly say after 4 BFN i have had enough of the sentence IT'S JUST BAD LUCK   . Going to Take all my remaining embies to blast in 1 year we have spent £14,000  with nothing to show for it   also I'm going to kick butt on Thursay and get then to think of what we can do diffrent don't care if it's drugs I'll do it! What does immune testing involve and do any of you no how much it is? Just want to Thank you all for you company in the last 2 weeks - hope i never meet you here again   - in a nice way of course - may you all be up the spout.x


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wannab - Thinking of you lots. Glad you are positively going forward!  I know what you mean cash wise. We are up to £16,000 and don't know where the next lot will come from. However we seem to find it from somewhere 

Good luck with your onward journey and may all your dreams come true


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Wannabmum - so sorry Hun. This whole IF thing really is so cruel. I hope you can get some changes for next time and that you get your baby soon. Sending you hugs and thinking of you.    
Sx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

thinking of you wanabmum and sending HUGE  
well done for being so strong sweetie, i admire your positive attitude and wish you the best of luck with everything.

im still in limbo.  ive decided not to test early, and just see whether AF or Friday come first.  still a bit worried about this mornings pinky discharge, but as we all know - what will be will be  

frily - thans for the info hun... im not sure whether its now too late for implantation bleeding, but maybe not.  fingers crossed.  i hope youre well hun. xx

bluebell - how are you feeling?  £16k is such a lot of money - but i know what you mean.  none of us can afford it, but we just make it happen.  we find it from somewhere.  we have to! 

will say a little prayer for us all tonight, for good luck to those in limbo, and for extra love and care for those who need it right now.
        all round girls.
dont know how id get through any of this without the support on this site!!
wicks xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Suzdee 72 = good luck for today  

hope your dreams come true xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks bluebell, but afraid it was a BFN.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Big hugs Suzdee xxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry, sending you a big   .

Don't give up, just dust yourself down and try try again xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

As some of us are testing today, and some including me will be testing tomorrow, I just want to say best of luck to you all. I see some have got BFN'S already, SezDee72, wannabmum, bluebell, my heart is sore for you. My AF is full on now so I am certain its going to be a BFN for me tomorrow, but we will go through the motions and just have to cry it out. There really is just no understanding in any of this, as to why it works for some and not for others. I dont want to ever give up and who knows maybe one day I will be able to post a BFP on here! We all deserve to be Mommy's, we'd be AWESOME!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhh................. Don't count me out yet! Not testing till tomoz


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry Bluebell1 thought your af had started! Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow, keep positive and I will keep you in my prayers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

so sorry suzdee - thinking of you and sending   
dreambaby - still have my fingers crossed for you in case.

im still hanging in there too bluebell! i dont test until friday though.
who else is still waiting??

hugs to all xxxx
wicks


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanabmum - so sorry to hear AF arrived  . its difficult time after time. but i am glad to read you are already looking forward. take some time to make some testing and try things you did not try before.  the first time i finally got pregnant ((naturally!) was after 3 months of DHEA. it doesn't work for everyone but might help some...or maybe it was just luck. but there are a lot of things to read learn and try to make the change. i am sure it will happen.
wicks - you are right not to test early . if its negative than you will say its too early. wait. about the pinkish discharge as i said it can be from implantation. when i got BFP after 5dt i had cramps started about 5 days after transfer and pinkish discharge 8 & 9 days after transfer - actually a day before the blood test. i was sure it was over.. so who knows - my fingers are crossed for you 

i didn't want to test early today. even tomorrow is slightly early - 10 days post 5dFET- if it was fresh cycle i wouldn't hesitate but frozen can be different. i will make blood test anyway - it should be already clear by now. but i don't ex;act miracles again unfortunately because i feel nothing....
i dont want to think at all on how much we have spend so far. lets just say that we could put a nice big down payment on a flat for the children... but now
They will need to work hard when the are finally here   (don't tell them anything or they will decide to stay away...  )
I really  hope to hear a lot of good news tomorrow from everyone who is yet to test


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am still waiting too - seemed to have been around here forever! Supposed to test on the 21st but has had blastocyst transfer on 4th Feb - am going to test Saturday I think when my DH is around! Do you think it will be reliable then?


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

susie7 - if you didn't take any hcg shot for support you can already test. usually you can test 12 days after 3dt or 10days after 5dt.
you are now 12DP 5dt so its not too early to test. but if you took HCG shot lately you have to wait until its out of the system. good luck


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my that has got me nervous! Still going to wait till the weekend when DH is around. Unless I get tempted in the morning - watch this space..........
Thanks frily x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

oh my goodness....SUSIE!!  how tempting!!!!  ive had a couple of moments like that!!  a desperate urge to test, but also want to wait until DH is around. friday morning it is!

frily - that sounds really promising if you could test already!!!!  ive got my fingers crossed for you!  whens your blood test?

when are our AFs actually due??  i lost track totally because of all the tx and just assumed it would be around the OTD??  is there a specific way of working out when AF would be due after tx??

good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!    
 and PMA to all!
wicks xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wicks are you getting excited? Just can't seem to focus on anything at the moment apart from obsessing on this site!

I am conpletely confused when my AF is supposed to be due - I had a down regulated cycle with a long protocol so it could be anybody's guess! So would be interesting to know if anyone has any information on that.

Frily - don't give up hope yet - lots of people don't feel anything at all and end up pregnant. My best friend has had IVf and she has ended up with 3 gorgeous girls - all on separate occasions and she didn't feel any symptoms at all! So it's not over. Big hugs x


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Have been avidly reading along with this thread lately- so sorry to hear of the BFNs   really had my fingers crossed for you all.

I had hcg on sat 5th, EC on Mon 7th and 3dt on Thur 10th- but I can't bear to wait til OTD on 22nd- I was going to test on Sat or Sun this weekend- is that too early?

I'm actually not so worried about an early negative as I'd prob just keep testing, but a false positive would be awful- is that a real possibility? I am on progesterone pessaries too.

Love and sticky vibes to you all,

Claire xxx


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

So sorry to read all the BFN sending all a very big   to you all.

After reading all your posts I'm a little bit confused on the testing issue. I had a 5dt last wednesday but I'm testing at the hospital on Friday which is only 9days. My AF has been slightly longer since all this started so 21st is my AF date (hope it don't come). So I am being tested to soon? I have had period pains since Saturday. Now worried that the test will be negative.

This being my first cycle & new to all of this, your advice & experience would be great.

And I think I'm going crazy with the am I or I am not question starting to make myself feel sick, any advice on staying calm.

Thanks lots of PMA


xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

A friend in another thread offered me this advice just recently - usually you can test 12 days after 3dt or 10days after 5dt.
All clinics differ in when they offer testing and depending on what you have had done and blood tests are always more reliable. For instance my clinic have told me to wait until the 21st February after having 5d blastocyst replacement on the 4th! Message is to really just do as instructed - if you can hold out that long x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

susie - yes...very excited but trying to be realistic about it too.  its hard to get a balance isnt it.  keeping that PMA but also with a little self preservation!!!  roll on friday for me and saturday for you!!   

re the testing, ive been told 14 days after ET, classing the ET date as day 0.  but like susie said...all clinics offer different advice!  how annoying!  if youre not phased by potential negatives, then maybe an earlier test wont hurt, but i personally have decided against it now.  Im going to make the most of this PUPO feeling for a long as possible!  my little beans are 100% in there and in my mind they HAVE to be until AF or BFN.

angie - try to keep yourself busy, but without overdoing things!  maybe do some baking!  try a new recipe!  give yourself a home manicure and pedicure!!  i personally cant seem to stop myself from tidying/sorting/organising.  im a bit of a clean freak at the moment too, so really concentrating on getting my home clean and perfect.  maybe the drugs have gven me a dose of OCD!!  hahaha

csgd1 - i think falso positives are possible, so perhaps its not worth the risk of testing too early.  if you cant resist, maybe a day or two early...but TRY!!!    hehe

remember - we're all going mental here together!!!!  thank god for this site!
wicks xx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for your good wishes. Just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow        

Love
Sx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say...............

   to my fellow   who are testing tomorrow. May everyone get a   .

HRM - How you doing?

AFM - Still no AF, so on a positive note if its a BFN I have at least got to a stage where I haven,t been before.
We seem to have cracked the lining issues with the viagra and asprin and hsg.   

There is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Evening ladies,


I've updated the list on page 1 and it made me sad     


Those of you testing tomorrow, BEST OF LUCK - we need some good news!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to logging on and updating with BFPs tomorrow morning! 


Wanabe - I am so sorry your journey too ended early  and Suzdee, hope you're feeling ok, hugs to you both.    


Bluebell, thanks for asking -I'm ok, feeling a bit stronger today. Did another test this morning, but that's going to be my last one now. Will ring the clinic tomorrow to get my follow-up and hopefully that will be the start of the next cycle in my head. Onwards and upwards. Hoping that little blasto is our chance and that it survived for a reason! 


Good luck again, and well done for those of you who have got this far without AF and without testing!!!   


H xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

HRM - Sorry to add to bad news, but I am a BFN too. I had spotting, so tested today & sadly it is a no go. 

Jodie xxx

Hope u are right & tomorrow will bring some good news!!!!! Come on you BFP's out you come


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Jodie - so sorry    

HRM - sorry Hun. Hope it works out for you next time


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

HRM & Jodie - sorry to read about the BFN. i wish you BFP in your next cycle. 
csgd1 - what HCG did you take? if its low dose it can be clear from the body after 5 days.  but its border line and only blood test can be accurate. I took half ovitrel on the 10/2 so tomorrow it will be 7 day after so it should be fine for me. my clinic wanted me to test only on Monday but from previous experience i know its OK to test tomorrow. But i am going to make HPT at home and go straight to the lab to make blood test.
angie9801 - blood test 9 days after 5dt its OK and should allready give you result. home test at this point is border line but blood test will be OK. They probably rather test you 1 day early instead of ask you to wait till Monday. good luck. 

I don't know  about the AF time as for me it was FET cycle and i took downregulation and didn't have ovulation it was all HRT


Best of luck to all the testers tomorrow


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Its game over for me too.  A    .

On the plus side I have never got to OTD so that was a first.Had a good cry to my nurse at clinic and you know they are gutted aswell. Got follow up on Monday.

Good luck to those left to test. Law of averages says someones got to get a BFP! 

To those with BFN,s. WE'LL BE BACK!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh Bluebell, I'm so sorry - really thought you'd done it this time.       At least you can get that follow up done on Monday and some peace of mind! I can't even get through to my clinic, typically.... 




H xxxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

bluebell - i am so sorry . i thought the fact the AF was not there yet was a good sign. wish you all the best for the future. 

I tested this morning but i don't know what it means , the HPT showed faint line. though faint - it came straight away and it was clearly there . we didn't have to make an effort to see it. Now what dose it mean the faint line - on one side i am already 7 day after the last HCG shot . and since i took half ovitrel it should usually clear from the body after about 5 days - but maybe something is still left and the maybe the first response test is so sensitive ?
Or Maybe it real positive? i was afraid if this but i really didn't expect that 7 days after the half ovitrel there will still be enough traces to give positive result. 
On the other hand it was frozen cycle and from what i read very often pregnancy from frozen often start with low beta HCG - so maybe that's the case? i hope so.....  
anyway i went to make the blood test to get some more clear results so i will know later on today. i just hope the result will be conclusive either way and wont leave me confused. for example if it will be something like 25 - it will still be not conclusive but than if it will be nice beta above 60  i will start to get more exited.....


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Bluebell - so sorry.   
Frily - got all my fingers crossed for you. It sounds positive


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Frily - Wow..... you can do it and be our first! Keeping all crossed for you


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just ordered my two Zita West books................... You hear so many stories of folk going thru all this and then getting a miracle natural BFP so I have told DH he better look out!   He wont sit down for a month .

Depending on what clinc say on Monday and finances we may go for round 4 in spring/summer as you tend to feel better in yourself and the weather is nicer! 

May have a hot bath! Live dangerously. Not had one since Dec (No, I don't smell). A large VINO may fall into my hand aswell 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

bluebell - i am so glad to see you have your fighting spirit and you are looking forward.  there are many things to try and it can happen naturally - DHEA, wheatgrass, l-arginine. do what make you feel best. and its true spring  make you feel better and increase you Vitamine D also which can help....
get busy than.......and good luck. 

I am still stressed here waiting for the beta results. my heart start to beat like crazy at the time get close - please let it be high value!!!!!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Frily - everything is crossed for you - I'm stressed thinking about you....... I do hope you will be our first and change the luck of this thread!

Come on girls where is your PMA - we will do it - revel in the 2ww - you are PUPO! Take advantage of your DH looking after you xxxx

Glad to hear you are not down and out bluebell - it's hard sometimes to pick yourself up after all of this - not sure about your situation but wondered if you had looked at aptmist - there is some information on the pre treatment section I think- supposed to improve the quality of your eggs but do seek advice before taking. Best of luck honey xxxx


Wicks thinking of you............any news?


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

BFN...
Its really strange as the result came 4.8IU/L
how can it be that the HPT was positive  it not normal. last time when i had BFN the beta was 4.1 and i tested before with first response and it was completely clear - what's going on?
I didn't even tell DH yet - cant get him on the phone
I don't know what to do now. i might ask them to test again the sample or i might just continue with the support today and make another HPT tomorrow.
If its negative so i guess it is if its positive again  i will talk with the lab as it can be  a mistake


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds strange, I would def keep up the support and test again in the morning, HPT. If this shows a positive i would get more bloods. There is too much at stake to give in now.


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

BFN ... wow it hurts to see those three little letters, we were hoping it was our turn for a miracle. Can't really see through my tears so going to wish you all the best and say good-bye, its been a pleasure holding-hands with you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to read more BFN big hugs all round. I did read an interesting article yesterday that IVF is more successful in Spring than any other time of the year, so maybe thats worth a try .

Good luck Frily, I haven't done a home test as not to confuse myself & all the advice yesterday it's to early.

Glad my test is tomorrow can't bare the waiting it's making me fill sick.

Lots of PMA

xxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't believe how much bad luck we all have had,it's just not fair   Glad to see we're fighting back its just a hurdle we have to jump on route to the Gold medal   If a first or second or third you don't succeed just get back in the stirrups   literally  . Spoke to my hospital again about trying something diffrent so have an appointment on Tuesday to see a new doctor to see if she can suggest anything but they keep tell me, on paper we are excellent and there is no problem   , just need to find the needle in the hay stack. Chin up every body .x Elaine


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

dreambaby - so sorry  for the BFN. i wish you good luck for the next cycle  
angie - good luck to you tomorrow  

too many BFN - what's wrong? 
I called the lab and they said they will rerun the test just in case there was a problem and i will make 2 more HPT now. I know what it will be but have to verify.


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good evening ladies, just wanted to send you all big hugs, there has been far to many BFN's today, thinking of you all xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi girls!

im so so sorry to hear all the sad news    dreambaby, HRM, jodie, bluebell....sending you so many  

frily - ive still got my fingers crossed for you sweetie.

afm.....well, i was naughty today and couldnt resist the urge to do a test.  a girl on another thread was also due to test tomorrow and got a BFP and so i followed suit.  and i did it!  i got a BFP!!!  i still cant quite believe it!!!!!!!!  one of the lines was fainter than the other but i guess as it was a day early the hormone isnt as strong yet?

im over the moon of course, but do feel like im rubbing salt into very raw wounds of very special ladies, and for that i am sorry, so im not going to go on and on...

but im thinking of you all!
and feeling positive for anyone testing in the next few days!!  hope ive started something good!  
much love
wicks xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

wicks- congratulations!!!!! !!!!!!!  Its great news to hear the a "fertility friend" has got her BFP!!!!! we have all had our own journeys, and our ups and downs, so dont you dare feel you have to apoligise for getting what you set out to achieve!!!! I had another BFN this month, my journey is not over it just continues............. I will get there, as will all the other ladies on here, which ever way their paths take them!

I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wicks that's fantastic news! Just as Amy said don't apologise at all! Just so pleased for you and who knows what you have started. I am due to test Saturday just hope you have started something here. Bless you x


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Wicks - Congratulations!!! That's really great news. So good to see a BFP on this thread. I hope the remaining ladies all get BFPs too. 
Sxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

wicks - great news finally. i wish you now 9 boring months and cute little baby  

i made another test when i came home and believe it or not there was still a line there - yes it was much fainter then the morning, but its was there. spoke to the lab after and they confirmed they retested and its 4.8 - BFN - so how come there is still a faint line there?
so first response must be way too sensitive......

Good luck for tomorrow testers


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wicks -         

CONGRATULATIONS!  MUMMY TO BE   

So so pleased for you, you must be elated!  Don't feel guilty, as everyone has said , this was everyones dream and if one person has achieved that then thats FANTASTIC!

Enjoy the next 9mths, and the rest of your life with your bubba 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning girls...

Well, Just to confuse things, last night I started to produce some dark brown spotting. And this mornings hpt was BFN. So now I've had one of each! But the BFP was before the spotting started. I guess I couldve been pregnant for a day, but now the bleed has put closure in it.
Very confused now so will call doctor. Perhaps he'll suggest a blood test.
Still an element of PMA, but I've got a bad gut feeling now after this has happened.
The rollercoaster continues  
Wicks xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh Wicks, Call the docs and get your bloods done as you said. I  am sure it will be ok. We are all rooting for you.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Praying for you wicks hang in there x


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

wicks - its so confusing. what is going on?. which HPT did you use? you have to make a blood test today to verify the HCG level. I hope it will be good news for you 

I made the final HPT this morning and it was negative. i am very upset that it didn't work  but i am so angry  this HPT came positive twice when the beta was only 4.8. i am trying to contact first response today


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Frily - so sorry, sending you     

Our time will come.


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

frily - i too used first response.  let me know how you get on when you contact them.

my brown bleeding/spotting seems to have subsided for now.  its quite odd.  i have mild tummy ache but nothing like my usual period pains.  have just spoken to my doctor - he said to do another htp in the morning. he said i may have experienced an early miscarriage, but nothing will be clear until ive tested again in the morning, and need to see how/if this spotting increases.  because im a private patient he didnt recommend a blood test yet because of the cost factor, but said to try again in the morning.  apparently local doctors surgerys doont offer blood tests for pregnancy!!  that surprised me!

anyway....i have a bad gut feeling   ...but also so feel kind of empty and in limbo.  its almost like i dont quite know how to feel yet!
another never-ending day of waiting to go...

hope everyone else is ok!  big   all round
wicks xxx


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Girls, what rollercoasters!!! 

So sorry for all the other BFNs - let's keep hopng it's our time next time. 
Frily - how confusing for you and so frustrating - keep us posted! 
Wicks - I am feelin for you hun, that's all you need. Still hoping and praying for you that it turns out ok - I won't update you on the list just yet... let's see what happens. 

Angie - any news Fingers crossed.   

H xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well the pee stick is in the house guys - test date tomorrow!


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Wick - there is still hope for you. but you must insist on a blood test. i think its not responsible for your doctor to ask for another hpt in this case.

My doctor is still not convinced and ask me to carry on the medication and make another blood test in on Saturday or Monday just to verify. (unfortunately with very low hcg there can be also risk of ectopic so need to monitor!)

spoke with first response they need to come back to me. i will update you


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Wicks- what a nightmare. Hope your hpt tomorrow confirms aBFP.   

Frily - still hoping its a BFP for you too.    
Susie and Angie - Sending you as much positivity as I can . Really hope this is your month.


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Wicks don't want to dash your hope but on my 2nd 2ww i tested with first responce and got two lines very faint so i thought whoopee! went and bought a clear blue later that day and it was BFN s0 i goggled first responce reviews and there weren't many good ones ,all reporting false results and not clear lines. So it explains why there buy 1 get 1 free all the time - i would never trust them again.x


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

We aren't having much luck are we, I'm sorry I can't add any good news either, the hospital computer is down so I wont get my blood test results until tomorrow now, I'm so stressed & upset I have had very bad stomach cramps too, so not that hopeful. There was only a very faint & I mean very faint line on my wee test, so it isn't lucking good  .

xxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

i will probably cant trust first response any more - though it means that its very sensitive test. i spoke to them today and explained that its not normal that if the  value for positive in blood test at the labs is min. 5.8  they show positive at 4.8.
but than again that's why they say you can test 6 days early!
The lady there told me that its should show positive from 12 which is normal . she tried with all sort of unreasonable stories to explain how come it showed me positive (Twice - morning and evening) when the beta was 4.8..........
what a day.....
angie and all those who are still waiting - good luck. i do hope you will bring some good news here.


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi girls. 
Thanks for being so supportive. I have hardly seen any spotting since 11:30 this morning so that's kind of a good thing I guess. And anything I have seen since yesterday evening has been dark brown, which I've read can be old blood. 
It does seem odd that the hcg in my body could reduce just like that over night, so maybe it was a false positive with the first response test. The second test was also first response. 
I've also read about chemical pregnancies so guess it couldve been one of those.
But sadly I'm thinking it was just an early miscarriage as the doctor said it may have been, and am not raising high hopes for tomorrow morning.

Hang in there all those still to test, and try to avoid first response.
And still got fingers crossed for you frily! X
Love to all
Wicks xxxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

wicks - there is another option - if they put back more than 1 embryo - maybe at start both implamant and than one stopped - this can explain  it also.
Still keeping my finger crossed for you


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

OMG i can't believe it i got  what a relief after yesterday. 9dpt with a hcg level of 149 so hopefully all is well.

Thank you all so much for all your support. My DH died of leukemia in May 2008 so this really is a miracle. 

Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG  Ange - Congratulations       

It just proves miracles happen!  After everything you must have been through your strength has got you thru and your dream is now real. Love and luck to you and your bubba and heres to a healthy and happy 9 months and thereafter.

So so pleased for you


----------



## HRM (Feb 2, 2010)

Angie - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO Pleased to be adding your BFP to the list. Congratulations and well done! 
I am not dealing too well with this disappointment but your post has put me in my place and I will get on with life now. This is hard on everyone but if you have had the strength to carry on after such a tragedy, then I can carry on too, and be grateful for what I've got. 

I am hoping with all my heart that the next 9 months goes smoothly - if anyone deserves it, you do. 

And the rest of us will get there - we have to. 

H xx


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you HRM & Bluebell,

Stay positive, you are allowed to be down I've had some really low points over the past few years, but  miracle can happen, don't loose hope.

xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations Angie!!!! That's such wonderful news & has really bought a smile to my face! I wish you the very best of luck sweetie! Xx

Sadly I lost my BFP. Doc said most likely to be an unfortunate early miscarriage. Absolutely gutted of course, but trying to keep that frozen embie in my head as my positive thought.

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive - this thread has made all the difference to me!

Love to all
Wicks xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Angie congratulations darling. Yours was the miracle of the day. X


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Angie - Congratulations on your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond.

Wicks, Frily - so sorry your hoped were dashed. I have some first responses in the cupboard. Am tempted to just bin them after hearing your stories. 

Best wishes to everyone else
Sxx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations Angie - finally some good news here and you deserve it so much. i wish you easy and boring 9 month with a nice growing bump and a beautiful healthy baby.


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Morning folks -  Hope you are all ok.

Can't wait for follow up appointment tomorrow so I can draw a close with this cycle. Have been looking up info on donor egg tx but will wait to see what dr says.

AF arrived on Friday. WORST one ever, along with cystitis and a sore throat,runny nose and stuffy head!

As if we haven't been thru enough. I think it was my body saying "Ok, I have held out these last few weeks but now you're not pregnant I can let go."     I have been reading on FF some people are on their 11th go!!!!  OMG
They must be so strong, I don't know at what point I would think enough is enough. Age is a factor as I will be 41 this year, don't feel it though but I suppose my eggs do! 

Need to win the lottery  to fund the next go.

Ange - Has it sunk yet  ?


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Angie- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!                    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

sorry bluebelle  didnt see your post, wasnt being rude!!!
Im back at the clinic tomorrow too....., im sorry you have had a bad AF, thts very cruel, i hope your lotto numbers come up soon hun!! xx


----------



## angie9801 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

Bluebell - LoL no it hasn't now worried about next Fridays test, I need to do some relaxation stuff. Sorry about you AF & feeling so poorly make sure you look after yourself & get better soon.

Thanks Amy how are you doing?

xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I am really sorry that most of you here haven't had the result you deserved and I sincerely wish you all success in the future and hope your dreams are answered 

I am going to lock this thread now as all of you have tested but really hope that you will continue to get support from the site and have put a few links below that might be helpful 

Post TX = http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=425.0

Negative Cycle = http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Inbetween TX = http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

